# Help! Need a breeder in WNY/Southern Ontario



## EJ&KE'sMom (Mar 14, 2013)

:help:
We are ready to get our first GSD. We'd like a working line with a lower prey drive for our family. We've been researching GSD for over a year and a half. I've been to shows, talked to owners, and tried to "network". German Shepherd Dogs are the breed for us!

We live halfway between Buffalo, NY and Rochester, NY. We are willing to drive to get a healthy dog from a responsible breeder (including into S. Ontario or NW PA). We'd like a dog by the end of June- preferably male, black and tan/red. Please- any suggestions. We are ready for our new family member! Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Since you've been to shows, you may want to contact those breeders. From what you're saying - with the lower prey drive and coloring, it sounds more like the showline kind that you are interested in. While you waiting for replies, you can look on the AKC site under GSDs for breeders and a club contact in your area that can help you. There are also helpful threads here on what to look for in a breeder. You may also want to consider rescue.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

EJ&KE'sMom said:


> :help:
> We are ready to get our first GSD. We'd like a working line with a lower prey drive for our family. We've been researching GSD for over a year and a half. I've been to shows, talked to owners, and tried to "network". German Shepherd Dogs are the breed for us!
> 
> We live halfway between Buffalo, NY and Rochester, NY. We are willing to drive to get a healthy dog from a responsible breeder (including into S. Ontario or NW PA). We'd like a dog by the end of June- preferably male, black and tan/red. Please- any suggestions. We are ready for our new family member! Thank you!


I would also be interested in hearing suggestions of breeders in this area. Anyone?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Here is our recommended list from breeders in SW Ontario.

Just follow the link.

Breeders - K-W German Shepherd Club


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Here is our recommended list from breeders in SW Ontario.
> 
> Just follow the link.
> 
> Breeders - K-W German Shepherd Club


Thanks so much. This is a great start. I would also be interested in American Show lines in Western NY, Central NY, Western PA, Northeastern Ohio and Southern Ontario. Any suggestions?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Potter and Deb Zappia. They don't have a lot of litters, but they are super dogs. Higher drive than you are probably looking for, but they have placed a lot of dogs in great pet homes. However, they are not showline breeders so you are not going to get black and tan.

Their next litter is to one of my favorites bitches--she is an aboslute SWEETIE and such a great worker.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

GSDElsa said:


> Jody Potter and Deb Zappia. They don't have a lot of litters, but they are super dogs. Higher drive than you are probably looking for, but they have placed a lot of dogs in great pet homes. However, they are not showline breeders so you are not going to get black and tan.
> 
> Their next litter is to one of my favorites bitches--she is an aboslute SWEETIE and such a great worker.


Our pup is from a dog out of Deb's kennel (her sire is a son of Escobar v Adelrik) and she is a blanket black and tan.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Our pup is from a dog out of Deb's kennel (her sire is a son of Escobar v Adelrik) and she is a blanket black and tan.


I am having trouble finding her website. Is she in Honeoye Falls?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The website seems to be down at the moment, but Debbie Zappia's kennel is in Marion, NY. She hosts the Empire Working Dog Club there: Welcome
Her website is here: Globat Login but it seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> The website seems to be down at the moment, but Debbie Zappia's kennel is in Marion, NY. She hosts the Empire Working Dog Club there: Welcome
> Her website is here: Globat Login but it seems to be down at the moment.


Thanks.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Our pup is from a dog out of Deb's kennel (her sire is a son of Escobar v Adelrik) and she is a blanket black and tan.


Yes, but I took what op said as to mean showline black and red. Obviously esco and some past females have been blankets. However, no dogs right now in the breeding mix are going to be popping out black and reds


----------



## EJ&KE'sMom (Mar 14, 2013)

GSDElsa said:


> Jody Potter and Deb Zappia. They don't have a lot of litters, but they are super dogs. Higher drive than you are probably looking for, but they have placed a lot of dogs in great pet homes. However, they are not showline breeders so you are not going to get black and tan.
> 
> Their next litter is to one of my favorites bitches--she is an aboslute SWEETIE and such a great worker.


Thank you so much. I will contact them. Thanks for the info!


----------



## EJ&KE'sMom (Mar 14, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Here is our recommended list from breeders in SW Ontario.
> 
> Just follow the link.
> 
> Breeders - K-W German Shepherd Club


Thank you for this! I will look into it!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There is a west german showline breeder in Webster. I am not familiar with those lines, so not sure what they produce. I did meet her at the SV show in Buffalo a couple years ago, she showed me a young female of hers, not my cup of tea (put to each their own). I particularly dont care for the american showlines in this area. I breed West german working lines. 

Debbie was in Honeoye Falls, recently moved to Marion. Litter on the ground right now, not sure of availability though. And this is with her and Jody's dog.


You can keep and eye on the litters page here for new postings:
http://www.gsdca-wda.org/index.aspx


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Here is our recommended list from breeders in SW Ontario.
> 
> Just follow the link.
> 
> Breeders - K-W German Shepherd Club



What is your criteria? Putting a list like this on a club website as official ??? I see a couple I know dogs from and knew people who worked at the kennel and I would say stay FAR FAR away....based on websites? dogs in your club? posts here??? 

Debbie Zappia and Jody Potter are in the Rochester area - not on your list and would send there before some on the list...

Know one lady not far from Niagara Falls who is not on your list...would recommend her...

Lee


----------

